# Not for show but I would like to know...



## Tsun (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm not new to fish keeping but I am to betta keeping. I'd like to know if my betta is a real clunker or not too bad. Also the tail seems kind of split in the middle, I was wondering if that is normal for the rose petal ( if he even is rose petal). One other concern is the color I was told mustard gas but I've seen several sites with erroneous pics.



>


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

It looks like he has a bit of a spoon head and his anal fin looks a bit short.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He is a Mustard Gas: Blue (black based is fine) body with yellow/orange fins and a black or blue outlining band on the fins. He is a Double Tail; he has a big broad dorsal and the two different lobes indicates a DT. There is no such thing as Rose Petal, that's a PetCo novelty thing. There is Rosetail, that's when the fin is so ruffled when he is fully flared that the fin is not flat as it should be; looks like a rose. But he's a regular DT.

His form isn't so terrible, I've seen much worse DT's but I wouldn't label him as Show worthy. His fins are spiky, that shouldn't be, it should be nice and even webbing vs. rays; no spikes. His tail is almost there, see how it's smooth in some sections? That's what you want all the way around the fins on all of them. Anal fin is long; that's a fault, ventrals do line up with it, that's good, but again, the spiky-ness is not good. He actually has a fantastic body for a DT, usually they dip down in the spine where the Dorsal starts; he doesn't which is good. His dorsal does have two short rays in the beginning; that's a fault. The first ray should just go all the way up, that's hard to achieve in DT's though. Color wise, he has a nice rich color but it bleeds into the fins. The black/blue should stop at the body and then yellow should immediately start on the fins, the black outlining band should be thicker for an MG as well.


----------



## Tsun (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow, that was fast lol. So he's a clunker? Thanks so much for the feedback. I do appreciate it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not at all. He's actually quite decent for an HMDT.


----------



## Tsun (Oct 2, 2015)

Do you think he's breed worthy or does he have too many faults?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

I would breed him, but I’m still new and just going on the fact that he’s pretty. LOL


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Were it me, I would breed him to a female HM with impeccable body form, then do a sibling cross in the F2 to get some more good-quality DT.

It's difficult to find DT fish that don't suffer from spinal problems, or a funky topline, so this is a great find.

My only criticism is the tattered appearance of his fins, but that can be fixed by pairing him to the right female.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Cute guy
Main points to work on 
Spoon head
Long anal
Small caudal
Colour bleeding
Short first dorsal rays
Rough fin edges
Tail lobes look slightly uneven and doesnt look like it goes right down to the base

Id def breed him If I was you, He has a nice strong body thats not too short. A lot of dt tend to be short bodied with pretty munted toplines. Find a nice long body, well balanced hm girl. If you can find one thats already dt geno then even better because youll get dt in straight away.

Easiest way to spot a dt geno is by the dorsal fin, it will be very wide compared to a normal betta

Like this, see how wide the dorsal fin is 









compared to a normal betta


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I may have a female. I've been casual looking for a male HM for her. I'll post a picture of her once my husband gets off the MAC. She is a HM mustard gas with pretty nice forum. Her dorsal is a tiny bit longer then most girls. Her caudal needs some work but he may help with that.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 652274


View attachment 652282

One shows her fins better, one shows her color better. I am planning on keeping her and slowly looking for a male for her. If by spring time I haven't found a male yet and you would like to breed her, I may consider lending her out ( if she is even of quality that is, I don't think she is to bad looking). But her body color hardly leaks into her fin color. Her fin color could be a bit more vibrant but possibly over time of eating only frozen or live food, she may color up. I've only had her a little over a week.


----------

